# Eggs all in one place?



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

I am now getting 7 eggs a day. They all are laying in the same place. Is there a reason? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Nope. That's what they do. When one lays an egg the rest think it must be a safe place so they all start laying there.


----------



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

To prevent egg breakage, you might want to deepen that nest box and add way more bedding, to allow for a cushion for egg delivery.


----------



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

Bee I have continually added bedding to the boxes, but the chickens continue to toss everything to the floor. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I had the same problem until I added a bigger edge board. Is now 6 inches deep, bedding stays in... Mostly


----------



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> I had the same problem until I added a bigger edge board. Is now 6 inches deep, bedding stays in... Mostly


 I will have to give that a try. Thanks for any and all suggestions I am new to this all.


----------



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

I will have to try the bigger sides. Thanks a lot for any suggestions as I am new to this whole thing. Was just a spur of the moment thing with my daughter, she wanted chickens so we built a coop and that was it we have had a ball with it so far.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep...deeper nest boxes will help hold in your bedding. You might also try using something other than straw...it's slick and tends not to form into good nesting shapes or cling to the other fibers and so is easily kicked out. Try some hay and it even helps to place some wood shavings in the bottom to give the hay something to build upon.

Hay is like natural grasses and is something they would use to build an outside nest anyway. I often use a variety of nesting material, depending on what I have on hand at the time...sometimes it's hay, sometimes shavings and sometimes leaves...and sometimes a combination of all these things to give them a more natural feeling nest.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You can also add a pad at the bottom of the nest box so when the birds kick out the bedding the pad will still be there to cushion .


----------



## crabapple (Oct 27, 2013)

Bee is that a plastic 5 gallon bucket?
I get them free from work, food grade, all I do is wash them out.
I can get 40 a month, company as to pay to have them recycled, so it is a win-win.


----------

